# Fifth Gear Now - £5k to clean a car!!



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Detailing feature coming up tonight on Fifth Gear.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Doh..
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=278033&page=3


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

What channel mate ?


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Discovery


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

What channel number on sky? Can't find it. Ta


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

520 on sky


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

520 Discovery HD


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Channel 214 - for you virgin peeps :thumb:


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Cheers having to sky+ it bloody soaps are on!! Haven't missed it have I?


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

TooFunny said:


> Cheers having to sky+ it bloody soaps are on!! Haven't missed it have I?


discovery +1 (chan 521) @ 9pm I missed the first 30 mins too!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

CarPro wash mitts and yellow Uber drying microfibre cloth sales will be boosted after that showing


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

I was impressed with that, nice to see the point of a detailer actually being proven, rather than the generic 'valeter' stereotype... I want a CarPro mitt now


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

What no Tardis or Ironx.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Can you catch up on this online if you miss it btw?


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

If its on discovery, is it a repeat, or is that where the new episodes are?


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Tips said:


> CarPro wash mitts and yellow Uber drying microfibre cloth sales will be boosted after that showing


Was it in the second half of the show?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> What no Tardis or Ironx.


No snow foam either - that was a detergent car shampoo solution


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

TooFunny said:


> Was it in the second half of the show?


Aye, it's coming up for +1 viewers


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

May have to review my pricing?


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Very good, I thought it was a tad too short. Liked the bit about not using the £2 car wash. 

No 50/50 to show the viewers the difference.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

ottostein said:


> Very good, I thought it was a tad too short. Liked the bit about not using the £2 car wash.
> 
> No 50/50 to show the viewers the difference.


It was filmed but they chose not to show it unfortunately, cant have everything I suppose!


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

dubnut71 said:


> It was filmed but they chose not to show it unfortunately, cant have everything I suppose!


Just seems weird really, show a 220k car and what a pro can do with it vs everyday valeter


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Filmed here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/search.php?searchid=17624775


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Exotica said:


> Filmed here
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/search.php?searchid=17624775


Link no workies


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Unfortunately yet another feature showing detailing in an elitist light charging an absolute fortune to detail luxury or super cars ... tut, tut. £5k - get real. Doing detailers no favours at all.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

The Paul Dalton one was a better feature .


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I missed it but I suppose it's all about shock factor, making it seem interesting to people who have never heard of detailing I guess? 

Any coverage about Detailing is good though really, and by the sounds of it at least it wasn't Hammond or someone being ultra-sarcastic about a bunch of geeks cleaning their cars, that's how TG would have done it! 

I suppose also if people realise they can get their car done for £300-£500 they might think it's well worth it if they were expecting to find it would be £5k! :lol:


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

RobDon said:


> Unfortunately yet another feature showing detailing in an elitist light charging an absolute fortune to detail luxury or super cars ... tut, tut. £5k - get real. Doing detailers no favours at all.


i agree, just because its only 2% of the cars value doesnt make it ok, if it was a £15k ford focus, using the same products and materials would that be £5k too?!!!!! i think not.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Who was it ? Gurcharn Sahota ?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

ottostein said:


> Link no workies


http://www.driveandshine.co.uk/


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Can the feature be viewed anywhere on tinternet???


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

RobDon said:


> Unfortunately yet another feature showing detailing in an elitist light charging an absolute fortune to detail luxury or super cars ... tut, tut. £5k - get real. Doing detailers no favours at all.


Shame that the producers or whoever decided to add the 5k figure in as it was never mentioned on the day (nor has it ever been charged by the detailer in question). However as far as it being an elitist then thats not the case, the people that know understand fully that the individual featured doesn't fit in that bracket. We are all elitist over the 5 quid wash guys, however as this and other forums prove we can reach a level of competence and enjoy the activity and not get caught in the name calling or politics that affects many other pastimes and occupations.

It was a good day for detailing all round though as that type of coverage does not come along often (last positive detailing feature on a mainstream TV show anyone?) and on balance its got to be good for all of us if even a small amount of people come across to our way of thinking. One more detailer after watching that last night is one more of us and one less of the uninitiated, well done to 5th gear and the individual :thumb:


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

AaronGTi said:


> Can the feature be viewed anywhere on tinternet???


YouTube : brainf**klanguage 

And that's not an insult, its a username.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

rob3rto said:


> YouTube : brainf**klanguage
> 
> And that's not an insult, its a username.


legend cheers pal


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

AaronGTi said:


> Can the feature be viewed anywhere on tinternet???


It's repeated on a Friday night on discovery.:thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

from 30:00:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I thought it was quite good. As said, he never said 5k himself.

Plus, you can buy the tools to do it for far less (rotary main outlay.)


----------



## Autokleen (Jun 14, 2007)

Cheers for that link. Nice to see I am doing the right things.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

Edited.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Still talking BS about washing up liquid in the clip too.


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

Well it is television..............a lot of it is over dramatised for uneducated car owners. "to him this care is still filthy".......yea yea heard that before.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Says on his site excellent pricing I am sorry but a 2 day for 5k I don't think so.
Hope this was just 5th gear trying to shock GP


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

He doesnt charge 5K lol FG added all that in lol


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

bigmc said:


> Still talking BS about washing up liquid in the clip too.


Really - always thought this was the case....how so?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I washed my car with Fairy Liquid last weekend, and it's still in one piece folks 


ps - it was a "decon" wash though


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah you wouldn't use it ever week though would you. Lol.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

ShiningScotsman said:


> Really - always thought this was the case....how so?


Fairy for one is minutely different to 90% of the shampoos we all pay >£20/l for


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Im suprised he said that Swissvax Shield would last 4-6 months, more like 4-6 weeks tops....

And lets be honest if your correcting a car you would not go to all that trouble washing/drying.

Just IMO

Robbie


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

So you wouldn't wash a car you were going to machine polish?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Fairy for one is minutely different to 90% of the shampoos we all pay >£20/l for


+ 2 - very true bigmc :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Junior Bear said:


> So you wouldn't wash a car you were going to machine polish?


Where did I say I wouldnt wash it?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> Where did I say I wouldnt wash it?


I know what your like.... you'll just stick some of that coloured clingfilm over the top and call it a day :wave:

For those not realising that was indeed a joke


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> Im suprised he said that Swissvax Shield would last 4-6 months, more like 4-6 weeks tops....
> 
> And lets be honest if your correcting a car you would not go to all that trouble washing/drying.
> 
> ...


I thought that's what you said here


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Good to see one of our own detailers gaining some exposure. Came across well, personable and professional. Turned out well. Good Job.


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Hello everyone, I'm the person in that feature (and it's Paul from Shine On, nothing to do with Drive'N'Shine, I just borrowed the unit for the day to film in). I haven't popped in to get stuck into a great debate. I'm proud to have been asked by a fairly mainstream motoring programme to help with a feature, for the second time, I've had generally positive feedback since Monday night and a chunk of work straight off the back of it. Take this as you will, but as well as wanting my business to benefit from the exposure, I sincerely hoped that it would generally raise the profile of detailing for everyone that is trying to put food on the table by it. There is lots of work out there, and a more positive perception and wider exposure to the general public should help everyone in the industry, both detailers and retailers of detailing related goods.

I'm glad it provoked a bit of discussion, inevitably it wouldn't be to everyone's taste and of course it's always so easy to point out 6 months after filming what should have been done/said/shown. Just like the car wash feature I did with them 3 years ago, I had no control whatsoever over the editing of the feature and Monday night was the first time I saw it. Having learned from last time, I spoke to the director at length about the implications of their 'selective editing' and it's effect to signigicantly change the point of what is being said by missing bits off the end, etc. I clearly explained that I didn't want daft sensationalist prices being claimed for services or products. There are enough fantasists out there already using that as their USP, I am not one of them, and I don't think it does any good for detailing as a whole - it makes it seem elistest and stupid, and that is exactly what I don't want. I think it's fair to say I generally work on a lot of top end cars, and none of my customers are stupid or looking to just throw money at something because they can. They pay a good price for good work, which we are both happy with, end of story.

So, for the record, I don't charge £5k to wash/detail/anything else a car, I never claimed I did, and I'm really disappointed they introduced the piece with that utter BS.

We were filming for over 10 hours throughout the day, so there was lots recorded that didn't make it to that feature. For example, I was very keen to show some of the more hardcore paint correction that makes detailing stand out and Jonny Smith had arrived in his somewhat tired looking 1983 Audi Coupe. So towards the end of the day, after all the stuff with the Ghost had been filmed, they put the camera on a tripod and I set about properly correcting half the bonnet. The director said he was planning to make a 'time lapse' piece for the feature, and the final 50/50 result was spectacular. It's really disappointing none of that made it in. Same for the Rolls, the polishing bit took multiple stages, but they only showed a quick bit of refinement where Jonny had a go (and was quite good actually!). 

We talked about pricing on camera, in this example I said I'd charge £400 for a New Car Detail on that Ghost, again, not £5k. More than a lot I'm sure, less than quite a few I know - everyone runs their business as they see fit.

Robbie, if you don't mind I will address your comments specifically. I think you missed the point slightly with regard to how the car was being treated in the feature. The point being made was 'best practice', how to wash and dry your car without buggering it up (a comment repeatedly made about the previous car wash feature was 'why didn't you show them how to wash it properly', so this time I did). With a car about to undergo work, you're right that I might not spend so much time delicately pat drying as a claying stage would add marring, but it'd still be cleansed properly and gently so as not to add more problems to be corrected. And if you've only got 4-6 weeks from Swissvax Shield, you're either doing something wrong or taking the opportunity to have a dig just for the sake of it. Either way, I stand by what I said in the piece, and in fact I would happily rely on it to last longer - but again not wishing to encourage exagerated claims (give a TV production crew and inch and they'll take a mile), I went for the more reserved timescale which I know it will surpass with ease.

So there you have it, my two pence worth. Accept it, dismiss it, whatever you like. But those are the facts at hand, so I shall once again go back to my own little world.

Thanks for your time.

Paul


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Well said Paul


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Credit to you having such a well informed part on this progrAm


tbh you don't need to defend yourself

I thought it was great!


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Really enjoyed viewing it and hopefully should have a good effect on the car detailing industry :thumb:


----------



## JWO (Apr 7, 2012)

Being a novice but appreciate/get/do detailing I liked the pat the microfibres clothe on to dry bodywork. Will do that next time! Apart from £5k BS good piece IMO.


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice to see you feature again Paul - I enjoyed the piece & thought it came over fairly well given that you were given no control over editorial. Well done Reg :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Another immense episode

The last time I was sad when the end credits came on a program I was about 7, because that meant bedtime after 'the bill'


Lmao


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

youtube:


----------



## wildwash (Nov 2, 2011)

Spotted a Kranzle being used in that clip, nice.


----------

